# Proper pics finally....B6 content



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks again Daniel for your mad photog skills :thumbup: 





































More to come


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

soo sick :thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

love it!! you ever think about maybe adding some spacers in the front to get those wheels out a bit? not hatin, just wondering. car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wow love this


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

So sexy!!!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

guesswho said:


> love it!! you ever think about maybe adding some spacers in the front to get those wheels out a bit? not hatin, just wondering. car looks great :thumbup:


 Yeah thought about adding a 5-8mm spacer in front but worried I might lose lower ride height ability


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

VAGwhore said:


> More to come


 Grocery Getter :laugh: 

Sick pics


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

nicely done.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> Grocery Getter :laugh:
> 
> Sick pics


 Haha someone got it


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Yeah thought about adding a 5-8mm spacer in front but worried I might lose lower ride height ability


 hmmm... yeah, screw it. it was only really noticeable in one pic (cant remember which one. cant see pics on my work comp). sheetz ill son!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

holy smokes, passat version of steveo's car! love it! :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Me Likey:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> holy smokes, passat version of steveo's car! love it! :beer:


 Pic of car? Sorry I'm not on vortex enough to memorize cars lol


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

so sick:thumbup: love the longboard holder


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

VAGwhore said:


> Pic of car? Sorry I'm not on vortex enough to memorize cars lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


 Oh nice we are twinkies


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

VAGWhore, what kind of lip kit are you running on your car? BTW that car has soooooo much win it's sexy and smooth !!!!! :beer:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

F*ckin Clean:beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

JimmySVT said:


> VAGWhore, what kind of lip kit are you running on your car? BTW that car has soooooo much win it's sexy and smooth !!!!! :beer:



Its the OEM votex kit. 


Thanks guys for the compliments, its funny all my small town friends hate the merc wheels but most of my VW friends love the wheels.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

VAGwhore said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments, its funny all my small town friends hate the merc wheels but most of my VW friends love the wheels.


Your ride looks sweet and euro with the Mercs but it's down right classic with the five spokes :laugh:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

just pooped  :thumbup:


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love your car, but hate those wheels, the 5 spokes looked much better...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

PASSAT888 said:


> Love your car, but hate those wheels, the 5 spokes looked much better...


Thanks for the input! :thumbup:


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

that sh*ts the kittens nipple.....nice man.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

preeetttyyy


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks sick! what bag set up are you running ?


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


>


Longboard :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

unitzero said:


> looks sick! what bag set up are you running ?



Air lift fronts, and RE-5 rears



See you guys at H20


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

So fn dope!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

man your B6 looks awesome.


----------

